# Indonesian moving to Malaysia next month. Need help with housing.



## Bhaskara (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi, all. I'm an Indonesian, and I'm going to work at Kuala Lumpur International Airport in about a month.

I need help about the housing. If this is not the right place to ask, I apologize. 

I'm looking for a place to live with reasonable budget. I was advised to look in Nilai, but I was also told you can get a good price around KL too. I am OK with sharing a place and I'm very open-minded. Do you think it's possible for me to have a place with easy access to transportation going to KLIA under 1000MYR?

Any suggestion? Thank you in advance!


----------



## o09 (Feb 9, 2012)

If you work directly to KLIA, why do they not providing hostel to you?


----------



## chong (Feb 16, 2012)

Bhaskara said:


> Hi, all. I'm an Indonesian, and I'm going to work at Kuala Lumpur International Airport in about a month.
> 
> I need help about the housing. If this is not the right place to ask, I apologize.
> 
> ...


gender pls? it is possible to rent a room for under RM1000 in KL but the distance KL to KLIA is approx 61km. you would be better off staying at Sungai Besi as there is direct connection of ERL to KLIA (RM28 for one way trip)

does your work place provide transportation for you?


----------

